# Ceado Vs Atom



## Ambrack (9 mo ago)

Good afternoon,

I might be changing my grinder after we move in a couple of months and like the look of the Ceado E37J and E37S (probably can't stretch to an SD). I'm also considering something like an Atom (again probably can't stretch to an Olympus). Can anyone give me a comparison or point me to one on the site please? I'd be looking to pick one up second hand and both seem to sit around the £350-£500 price tag. I'd be using it for espresso grinding only.
Any help appreciated.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

i had the e37s and modified to single dosing a few years ago. Was a massive step up from Mazzer major. 
i recall the e37j being inferior - certainly less powerful Motor, maybe smaller burrs also (??) check the specs but I remember definitely not wanting the j
No experience of the eureka. Does that one have measured dosing? Nice feature in theory but doesn’t work perfectly in a home environment pulling only a few shots each day.
Usual rule of thumb is go for whichever has the biggest burrs


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you can get one in gods condition for the right money get the e37s, be mindful that there are several variants of that grinder, it is the best of the hunch you are considering


----------



## Ambrack (9 mo ago)

rob177palmer said:


> i had the e37s and modified to single dosing a few years ago. Was a massive step up from Mazzer major.
> i recall the e37j being inferior - certainly less powerful Motor, maybe smaller burrs also (??) check the specs but I remember definitely not wanting the j
> No experience of the eureka. Does that one have measured dosing? Nice feature in theory but doesn’t work perfectly in a home environment pulling only a few shots each day.
> Usual rule of thumb is go for whichever has the biggest burrs


Thanks for the reply - and the steer away from the 'J'. I like the look of the Ceado and it's large burrs and by all accounts they're built very well. I asked the question though as there seems to be lots of very happy Atom owners and really few Ceado owners, and I was just curious as to how they might fare head to head. I think (and could well have this wrong) that the atom can be used for single dosing relatively easily and has very low retention, but the few reviews I've managed to find about the Ceado also say it's a top grinder


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I’d go with the reviews. 
between the two, I would have the ceado again


----------



## Ambrack (9 mo ago)

coffeechap said:


> If you can get one in gods condition for the right money get the e37s, be mindful that there are several variants of that grinder, it is the best of the hunch you are considering


Thanks - I do like the look of these, as you say if I can get one in good nick at a decent price. Do you happen to know how the 's' differs in any meaningful ways to the 'sd'? Also, having just reread your message, are you saying there are variants within the 's' range? If so, what do I have to look out for?


----------

